
The coronavirus may have reached Los Angeles before China announced its outbreak - pwg
https://www.latimes.com/science/story/2020-09-10/the-coronavirus-may-have-reached-los-angeles-even-before-china-announced-its-outbreak
======
jsilence
Why don't they test these patients for Covid19 antibodies?

~~~
phillipseamore
Yeah, I can't really understand why they wouldn't verify this theory with
antibody tests before publishing. It's not like they'd have to test every
single one.

Even just checking how many of them later got infected would be helpful, since
that would make it very unlikely they had it in December.

